# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Feja dhe shteti

## Eda H

Pershendetje, gjithemon kemi then e thuhet qe feja duhet te jet e ndar nga shteti, po a eshte kjo e verte?? a zbatohet kjo then??? historia e ka treguar qe feja e shteti kan bashkpunuar bashke, bile edhe tani shikon qe shteti e feja kan lidhje, psh. kur behesh president betohesh per para zoti e flamurit me biblen, kur shkon ne gjygje thua me them te vertet e vetem te verte keshtu me dimoh zot e me dore tek bibla.... zoti &eja 
i futur ne shtet..... pse keto bashkepunojen kush eshte lidhja?????? ku eshte interesi e arsyeja???? taksat kan qen me perpara 1/10 per fen e per shtetin. greqia mos gabohem eshte nje nga shtet qe edhe sot e kesaj dite e ka te pa ndare fen me shtetin. a mos valle keto dy grupe duan te krijon antaret e tyre.... pra dimojen njera tjeteren duke i krijuar klintelin...????? se qe te dyja predikojen e duan qe njerzit ti besojen ti ken ne anen e tyre tua japin voten atyre..... politika te do voten e saj per rezisten e jetegjatesi e po keshtu edhe feja do besimetaret e vet...... ku eshte lidhja???? a nuk jan politika e feja dy gjera kerejt te ndryshme???? e nuk duhen perzier??? apo qe te dyja flasin per dicka jo reale??? si pershembull politka besom mua se vetem une te coje perpara e ngre mireqenjen....... e feja thote beso tek une se pobesove tek une ke te mira, e  kete siguruar jeten tjeter...... pra te dyja vetem predikojne.... qe te dyja duan te fitojen te njeten gje por ama ne menyra te ndryshme.... kohe me pare qeveria e politkanet kan qen shume te varrur nga feja... feja predikonte e ju thoshte popullit qe leri te pasurit te gezojen ne kete bote, se sa me shume te vuash ketu aq me mire do te jetoni ne boten tjeter e kjo ishte nje qetesi se njerzit nuk kundershtonin nuk benin kunderkitje se na ishte then nga me te besuati fetaret njerzit e zoti se ata qe vuanin me shume do te kishin nje te ardhme me te mire ne jeten e perjeteshme.... kurse keta te pasurit qe i shfytezonin keta do te vuanin ne boten tjeter...... pra feja bente predikimet ne ndihm te shteti shteti i jepte 1/10 e taksave...... pra feja i sherbente shteti e shteti fes...
pra kishin nje bashkpunin fitim prures per te dyja palet......
por edhe ne dite e soteshem e shikon nje gje te till ne cdo gje shteti nuk le pa futur fen si tek dolloari ku thot "IN GOT WE TRUST" thuhet qe ka pavarsi shteti me fen po e shikon ate nderthyrjen gjithe andejt........  KA NE TE VERTET REALISHT DAREJE FEJA ME SHTETTI???? A KA PASUR NDONJEHER DARJE TE VERTET????

----------


## shkodra13

Eda ne shume raste feja ndikon mjaft ne identitetin e kombit.
Keshtu qe shpesh eshte e lidhur me moralin dhe aspiratat e tij e kjo ben qe te jete e pasqyruar dhe ne ligje.
Organizimi shteteror eshte i shumllojshem:shtete qe luftojne fene,shtete qe jane te ndara nga feja dhe raste ku fe e shtet jane nje!

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje, do me then feja duhet te bashkepunoje me shtetin???

----------


## shkodra13

Mvaret se c'kupton ti me bashkepunim!

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje, shteti nuk duhet te jet i varrur apo te mbaje anen fetare, gjithashtu feja nuk ka lidhje me politiken....... feja eshte dicka e paster merret me punet e zotit..... po filluan te bashkepunjen feja me shtetit behet si nje mafje e vogel..... po gjithashtu sa fe ka???? ka shume??? sa besimi ka???? ka shume pra nje shtet brenda mund te ket shume lloje fesh e besimesh , ateher pse duhet mbajtur ane???? pra te mash biblen afer e te betohesh per bibelen??? po fet e besimtaret e tjeter??? duhet shteteti te mbaje ane???  Pra a duhet qe feja ti sherbej shtetit e shteti fes??? te futet korupsioni midis??? feja te beje e ti sherbej tia coje ujin ne cezem te partise qe ajo beson..... e politika ti baje e te perkraje ate fe qe beson me shume....e i sjell fitime me shume...????

Me guret e Ligjit ndertohen burgjet dhe me tullat e fese, bordellot.

----------


## vampiro

> Eda ne shume raste feja ndikon mjaft ne identitetin e kombit.


E di qe eshte teme e vjeter po mu duk interesante dhe me beri pershtypje kjo shprehja lart. Per shqiptaret nuk vlen kjo, se nqs brenda 1500 vjetve asnjera nga fete nuk arriti te njesohet me identitetin kombtar atere shprehja nuk eshte e vertete. eshte si te thuash "mu me pelqen gjoksi pules dhe kjo ndikon ne identitetin kombetar" - nonsens

----------


## Borix

Feja dhe Shteti jane te ndare, qe nga Ndarja e Madhe. Eshte budallallek te debatosh mbi debatet filozofike te te medhenjeve qe cuan ne Ndarjen e Madhe.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Shume e nderuar EdaH.

Shembullin qe feja Jo vetem bashkepunon por edhe Komandon Shtetin e ke ketu ne Itali.

Denimi me vdekje ne Itali duhej te ishte miratuar me kohe por Vatikani nuk lejon te aprovohet.Bashke me te edhe disa Ligje te tjera.Per me teper Shteti vendos Takse Te detyruar per Kishen ose Xhamine.

----------


## RaPSouL

Posacerisht kjo ceshtje ka qene arsyeja qe une me disa anetare ketu ne forum as nje fjale nuk e flas.

Per mua gjithmon kan qene, jane dhe do te jene te ndara keta dy sende ti quajm.

Feja eshte Fe, shteti eshte shtet. Myslimani eshte mysliman dhe Shqiptari eshte Shqiptar, Shqiperia eshte SHqiperi e jo Islam apo Krishterizem apo ku di cka!!


Mjaftni me budallalleqe!

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Shteti ka lindur prej nevojave te Fese. Shtet do te thote strukture qe ka pushtet mbi nje territor te caktuar. Qe ne fillimet e grupimeve te medha cdo veprim merrej me bekimin e hyjnores, cdo ligj i bashkesise merrej me bekimin e klerikeve. Po te mos donin kleriket nje ligj nuk praktikohej ne bashkesi.
Me kalimin e kohes kleriket formuan klasen qe mbante e zhvillonte dijen si dhe kontrollonin mendjen e masave. Princat gjithmone drejtoheshin prej klerikeve kishin mesues kleriket e bazoheshin tek ata.

Qytet-shtetet sumere ishin teokratike, te ndertuara perreth nje faltoreje.

Krishterimi dhe Islami jane ne te njejten fryme. Me lindjen e protonacionalizmave ne europe, u pa qe pushteti internacionalist i Papes binte shpesh ndesh me interesat shteterore qe tashme kishin ngjyra protonacionalizmi.

Kehstu si pasoje e internacionalizmit te krishterimit dhe rritjes se frymes nacionaliste te shtetit u pa e nevojshme te zhvillohej shkeputja e shtetit nga feja e u fillua e perfundua sekolarizimi.

Shkeputja e shtetit nga feja eshte nje proces tipik perendimor qe lidhet me kontradikten e interesave kombetare te shtetit-komb me interesat internacionaliste te katolicizmit. Faza e pare ishte shkeputja prej Papes qe me Luterin e faza e dyte shkeputja e shtetit nga vete krishterimi.

Gjeja me e mire eshte qe shteti te jete i lidhur me nje Fe Kombetare si rasti i Izraelit,por ne mungese te Fese Kombetare me mire qe shteti te jete i shkeputur nga feja.
Kur shteti eshte i lidhur me fene kombetare, identiteti kombetar eshte shume i fuqishem dhe individi nuk asimilohet,pra feja ruan e forcon identitetin e Kombit ne kete rast, eshte perfaqesuese e interesave kombetare dhe nxit fuqine e shtetit-komb.

Ahime ne shqiptaret se kemi nje fe kombetare po kemi 4 versione te 2 feve te huaja   .

----------


## pryll

> Shteti ka lindur prej nevojave te Fese.


atë që duhet të provosh e ke mor si premisë, lol vk - osh si me thonë që morali lindi prej nevojave të fesë, dopjo vk

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*Feja është arma e shtetit dhe shteti është ombrella e fesë...!Deri sa të zgjuhet populli i gjithë se shumica jan në gjumë,të droguar nga dogmat fetare.Po nuk u hoq ajo kërpudhë parazite kështu do vuajmë.*

----------


## Julius

Shif Hyj version me interesant më duket ky:

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> atë që duhet të provosh e ke mor si premisë, lol vk - osh si me thonë që morali lindi prej nevojave të fesë, dopjo vk


Po skam cti provoj,kjo eshte e provuar lale. Feja ka te pakten 30 mije vjet kurse shteti 5 mije vjet. shtetet e para kane qene teokratike te ndertuara rreth faltoreve e teokratike do te thote njesoj si shteti i Papes apo kalifati arab.

Shteti fillestar tek sumeret  konceptohej si force e nevojshme per klasen klerikale e pastaj gradualisht klasa klerikale i leshoi vend aristokrateve joklerikale por gjithsesi duke mbajtur edhe mbi ta pushtetin.

Moralin e ka krijuar feja,sepse morali eshte nje sistem rregullash qe per tu bere te paprekura duhen hyjnizuar apo mitizuar e ky proces behet vetem brenda fese.
Pa fe sdo kishte qenie njerezore 'civile'.

----------


## pryll

nigjo se e maj men që u ka bo i herë ky muhabet me i temë tjetër dhe s'ia vle me thon të njëjtat gjona që ka thonë ai tjetri po ik lexoje vetë

http://forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=53688

të thush që shtetin dhe moralin i ka kriju feja, duhet me qen bashkësist ose mulat, se në azi metërmen që dhe shtetin dhe moralin mund t'i ketë kriju feja - po ça "feje" i krijoi regjimet e centralizume të bardhylit, agronit, teuts, pirros etj? ça feje ia dha moralin shqiptarit më? dhe pse shqiptari grindet ala me fetë që i msojn si me qenë pedofil ose homo?

duhet me qenë pallu me miell e me kriju fe për me u bind se osh keq me pallu nonën tate ose motrën se ndryshe del kalamoni gjysmak e? varja plako

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Lale e sheh shume siperfaqesisht kete punen e fese ti.

Si cdo popull edhe shqiptaret ne kohen e Bardhylit kane qene fetare te sterbindur. Biles ka pasur edhe flijime njerezore ne rastet e lufterave per jete e a vdekje sic ishte lufta me Leken e Madh.

Beja me e rende eshte beja mbi gur. Sepse guri adhurohej ne epoken e gurit e ka ngelur prej epokes se gurit deri ne shek 20 si beja me e rende.
Morali shqiptar eshte krijuar ne epoken pagane e i rezistoi moralit kristian e atij islamik pavaresisht se nuk propogandohej si mesim i Hyjnores,por aq te ngulitura neper mijevjecare kane qene mesimet morale saqe edhe ne mungese te hyjnores rezistuan. Kjo tregon vjetersine e madhe te moralit shqiptar.

Nje rregull del nga eksperienca jetesore,por pa u hyjnizuar ai rregull rrezikon te zhduket. Sic po ndodh zhdukja aktuale e moralit shqiptar sepse mungon tashme procesi i hyjnizimit e biles mungon edhe procesi i konservimit jofetar qe e ruajti moralin shqiptar nga nderhyrjet e moralit kristian e atij islamik . Shqiptaret do ndodhen pas 50 vjetesh pa pike morali shqiptar. Te me peshtysh mua po nuk ndodhi keshtu.

----------


## *Anxhi*

A duhet qe feja dhe shteti te jene te ndara nga njera tjetra? Sigurisht qe duhet. Po pse? Sepse feja mbeshtetet ne mite, superfuqi, gojedhena etj qe asnje prej te cilave nuk mundet te vertetohet. Madje dhe vete konflikti midis feve eshte po ky. Kush eshte pra feja me e mire? Po pse te tjerat jane me poshte se kjo qe eshte e mire? Besimi ne zot eshte subjektiv dhe nje shtet nuk ka sesi te bazoje drejtimin e tij mbi nje mit. Me fjale te tjera besimi ne nje fe te caktuar nuk bazohet ne fakte evidente apo ne arsye reale. Per te mos harruar se zgjuarsia e njerezve te periudhes kur feja u shpik shkonte deri aty sa te besonin se toka ishte e sheshte etj etj apo qe dielli rrotullohej rreth tyre e jo toka rreth diellit. 
Fundi i ksaj qe dua te them eshte ky : feja permes perrallave (shumica) eshte perpjekur te mbledhe njerez e te zaptoje sa me shume te vobekte pas saj, pra te krijoje popullaritet. E nese shteti, si psh ai amerikan, perdor shprehje tabush si in god we trust, e ben sa per te fituar popullaritet, sipas mendimit tim.. 
Nese feja do te kontrollonte shtetin do te thote qe shteti kontrollohet nga turma (populli). A eshte ky nje shtet? Sigurisht qe jo. A eshte kjo nje diktature? Pak a shume shteti zgjidhet nga turma kshu qe pergjigjia eshte relevante ..
A ka nderhyre kisha ne drejtimin e nje shteti? Historikisht po, duke filluar nga kryqezatat e me rradhe deri ne ditet tona. Madje, ne shqiperi shoh nje tendence te arqipeshkut orthodhoks per ta bere jugun greqi e ne te njejten kohe nga shteti nuk ka shume reagim. Pra teorikisht jane te ndare, por praktikisht ka shume situata ku feja perdor elementet e saj nderhyres..

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Anxhi ne radhe te pare duhet te shpjegosh c'kupton me shtet e cilat jane objektivat e shtetit.
E them sepse mbase konceptimi i shtetit dhe objektivave te tij sipas teje mund te kerkoje vertet nje ndarje te shtetit nga feja.

----------


## Borix

Hyj, mendoj se duhet te studiosh hulumtimet e Prof. Mark Lilla, te Columbias, ne lidhje me historine dhe konceptet qe cuan ne Ndarjen e Madhe. Mbase kjo do te te ndihmoje per te qartesuar disa keqkuptime qe rendom jane te pritshme tek cdo "i ri" ne fushe, ose tek cdo njeri qe nuk i ka hasur ndonjehere ne menyre kritike nga ekspertet e fushes. Filloje me kete: http://www.nytimes.com/2007/08/19/ma...pagewanted=all.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Borix hulumtimet ka disa vite qe i bej dhe sekolarizimin e njoh mjaft mire po gjithsesi do i hedh nje sy. Ti po pate ndonje dell per debat mire,po nuk pate prape mire.

----------

